

Where Is David Pogue’s iPhone?  - sew
http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/08/02/where-is-david-pogues-phone/?ref=business&pagewanted=all

======
kstop
At what stage is "I found my smartphone using location services" no longer a
newsworthy story? I need to know to set my hibernation chamber correctly.

------
ryandvm
This is hacker news?

